# Old Athlon K6 500 board....



## brett001 (Feb 5, 2003)

Hello all, I'm a newbie to this board, though I have membership in another board similar to this. I will be visiting this board frequently to offer what advise I can.

But first off I have a problem... How many times have we offered to fix a mates computer... well I've got an oldie here... it is an older Athlon K6 500... Motherboard is unknown to me... no install disks available....I am having a problem with the PCI Multimedia Audio Device.... I have managed to download all other drivers this computer needs bar this one.... I will attach below what information I have gathered about this computer in the hopes that someone can point me in the right direction:

CPU:	AMD-K6 500MHz (Socket 7)
Speed:	550MHz (Overclocked 5.5 multiplier used)
Video:	Onboard - unknown..
Motherboard numbers: Socket 7
11S09N5392Z8NMBA07V080
IBM FRU 09N5392 PRO263 M/B 2000-07-27
Pro263 REV:3.0

Written on back of the board:	UNIC 3 94V-0
E119697

Identified Chips:	SIS5595 (SIS'99 PKC0044 0014a0 83) Looks like this is the PCI
controller
SIS6801 (ZB716EYS 0014AX A1)
SIS530 Main Chipset
ISSI (IS61SP6464-100PQ W1696200JM 0019)
ESS SOLO-1 (ES1936S H110 UTTADER16S)

Memory:	64 Meg Dimm


*NOTES*: Needs at least 128MB Ram added, and a decent PCI Graphics Card (16-32 meg).
PCI Mulitmedia Audio Device is not installed.
........................
That's all the info I have, but any replies would be appreciated.


----------



## DoZZa (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi,

While your out buying him that ram and PCI video card why not pop on and pick him up a new soundcard as well, the ol ESS thingys are really bad, i had one and i had numorus problems with sound being currrpeted.

My 2 Cents
Dz


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

With sound boards starting around $10 on-line, I have to agree, I wouldn't put much effort into getting drivers for that one.


----------



## brett001 (Feb 5, 2003)

LOL, my mate can buy his own RAM and PCI video card....as for the PCI sound card, now that is not a bad idea....thanks... will see if I have any second hand ones lying around (and if I have the drivers for it too)


----------

